# HGH with epilepsy and diabetes type 1?



## RockNrolla (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi guys. 

My GF is thinking about begin a HGH-cycle, she wanna cut some fat and the regular benefits with GH. 

I've used it my self a several time but since im just an asthmatic and besides that im healthy as **** i don't got this type of knowledge. 

I'm thinking about a cycle with 2 units 5on2off, is this to much or enough for a girl? She's mid 20's, 170 cm long and about 68 kg. 

Is it dangerous to use with her diseases or is it "good"? 

She's on the typical medication for the diabetes Novorapid and some longtime Insulin. 

For the epilepsy she got some drug called Lamictal. 

She went to the doctor yesterday, and they was trying to convince here that she was stressed out, so they also gave here some Atarax cuz of her sleepingproblems. 

Would appreciate some help here! 

//RockN


----------



## stonetag (Sep 8, 2016)

Sounds like your talking about a fish man...lol. Probably not a good idea period, but a doc might have the best answer.


----------



## RockNrolla (Sep 8, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Sounds like your talking about a fish man...lol. Probably not a good idea period, but a doc might have the best answer.



A fish? My English isn't that good, so don't understand what made you think that or what the word associate. Haha sorry.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 8, 2016)

I think your GF has enough going on in her medicine cabinet without adding yet another compound into mix. 

GH also requires a higher dosing for premenopausal women to get any sort of body comp benefits and is ridiculously overrated for that purpose. For more info, please see: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11095453


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 8, 2016)

I remember reading somewhere else years ago a brofessor claiming that GH stopped his seizures and suggesting it was 'good' for those with epelipsy. 

This is total BS I've seen a seizure from someone on GH and can make a compelling case that it can/has make them more severe. 

GH has risks and according to the real life certificate holding doctors I've visited with CAN increase the risk of diabetes.

Why risk it?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 8, 2016)

RockNrolla said:


> A fish? My English isn't that good, so don't understand what made you think that or what the word associate. Haha sorry.



You said she was 170 cm long, just struck me as funny, carry on....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 8, 2016)

I would recommend a healthy person to talk to their doctor before going on HGH, the same would apply to someone with medical issues.....Without doctor consent you may be putting your gf's health at a greater risk....


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2016)

HGH counteracts the effects of insulin on glucose metabolism. Probably not a good idea for someone with type 1.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/1806481/


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 8, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I remember reading somewhere else years ago a brofessor claiming that GH stopped his seizures and suggesting it was 'good' for those with epelipsy.
> 
> This is total BS I've seen a seizure from someone on GH and can make a compelling case that it can/has make them more severe.
> 
> ...



I have E, bad E, like i go to big time doc's, have a implant in my chest, etc.  only thing ill fuk with is GH.  Cant comment on the diabetes.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 8, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> I have E, bad E, like i go to big time doc's, have a implant in my chest, etc.  only thing ill fuk with is GH.  Cant comment on the diabetes.



To each his own.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 8, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> To each his own.



if you search Epilepsy fourm's/site chat's, you will find people who think this is the best med there is.


----------



## RockNrolla (Sep 8, 2016)

Well i realize i made her sound like a total unhealthy sicko that's not the point. For a person with diabetes and Epilepsy she's pretty healthy cuz of her diets and training. 

Well, yeah she got bot epilepsy and diabetes. But the worst side effect of HGH-usage is diabetes, that she already got so we can look past that side effect. 

But, every one are crystal clear that she should consult with her doctor and for that she's great full and will do. 

Though, if anyone with diabetes using hgh could make an review of your cycle, benefits and side effects she would like to here your story. 

Or if someone else with Epilepsy have some more feedback. 

Thanks for all and thanks in advance !


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 8, 2016)

having both Epi and diatetes........

IDK man.  

Just with a diabetic type diet, she should be eating well.  Theres no reason some HITT cardio, a lil whey protein powder for when shes going to have a so-so cal type meal....she has a shake instead & just play things safe....Natty should not work

me with Epi, i have no worries about diabetes, or anything like that.  Also being a women with Epi vs a guy, having your period once a month is crazy flash and up n down of all female hormones.  

That alone has caused seizures in many women.  Some women will have a seizure right before their period every month, some during, some after.  Its a hormone roller coaster.  


Diabetes is nothing to **** with.  Epilepsy is nothing to **** with.....both is a double stack of concerns.   

Ive learned from experience & reading & being in a medical facility.  So my confidence comes from many areas, after many years of being as safe as i could.  



Id do that for a while man.  til than, study up.  

GL


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 8, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> if you search Epilepsy fourm's/site chat's, you will find people who think this is the best med there is.



No need to when the decision to put a family member on GH came up the neurologist and endocrine specialists explained the risk and both do a good job of testing levels. 

After hearing what they had to say about the subject I wouldn't advise it W/O a specialists supervision.

Risk vs reward


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2016)

RockNrolla said:


> Well i realize i made her sound like a total unhealthy sicko that's not the point. For a person with diabetes and Epilepsy she's pretty healthy cuz of her diets and training.
> 
> Well, yeah she got bot epilepsy and diabetes. But the worst side effect of HGH-usage is diabetes, that she already got so we can look past that side effect.
> 
> ...



You didn't read the study. Read the abstract. 

The problem for her regarding hgh isn't that it causes diabetes. The problem is that it COUNTERACTS INSULIN'S EFFECTS ON GLUCOSE METABOLISM.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2016)

Joliver said:


> You didn't read the study. Read the abstract.
> 
> The problem for her regarding hgh isn't that it causes diabetes. The problem is that it COUNTERACTS INSULIN'S EFFECTS ON GLUCOSE METABOLISM.



This ^^^ big no from me as well.


----------



## sciroxx (Sep 9, 2016)

GH will alter her glucose metabolism and requires higher dosages of insulin, this is not just something to consider, but this is a task for her doctor to adjust the insulin dosage, GH changes the insulin sensitivity as well which is unwanted effect for the short and for the long run.

For discussion purposes I would say that if anything she should add GH with IGF1, as they both interact and balance metabolism and insulin sensitivity, but of course this will be a bad advise to make her add more and more drugs especially without full monitoring by an endocrinologist


----------

